# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Loop, high-speed underground public transportation system, The Boring Company, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - The Boring Company

boringcompany.com/products

----------


## Airicist

The Boring Company Loop System

Dec 19, 2018

----------

